# found Flathunter some bait!



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey Jack, think this Redhorse sucker would catch a Flattie? BTW, it weighed.....6lbs!!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

dink you didnt release that thing did ya?
that there fish is some of the best table fair around...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

We could have fed a family today. Dink is now known as.... Suckerbuster!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Holy Shnikies!!!!!!!!! i got one like that around englewood 2 years ago, and if a flathead took that thing Dink your looking at state record


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Flathead King 06 said:


> dink you didnt release that thing did ya?
> that there fish is some of the best table fair around...


Hey, Hey! Smoked carp for life!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

HOLY ****
Thats the biggest sucker I ever seen!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> HOLY ****
> Thats the biggest sucker I ever seen!



Yes, tell me about it, plus the fish is really big too!


----------

